# Mats\Rugs for Bessecarr E495



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Have a Bessecarr E495 and wondering if anyone out there has been through the exercise to find latex\rubber backed mats\rugs to suit laminate flooring? Have searched the internet but can't seem to find the right combination of sizes. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Why not get some custom made carpets - there are plenty of threads on here about them. We got ours made by a firm about 15 miles away. Just choose carpet which has a latex or rubber back.
MrsBob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would be inclined to go for rubber backed with a hard surface carpet

If you can source barrier matting ideal

Have you got your old carpet for a template?

we use rugs from Dunelm 3 for £10 to throw onto our fitted carpets, easily brushed and sponged when necessary

Because we have Shadow we carry a couple of decorating sheets, can be folded and refolded to protect from muddy paws, and muddy husbands :lol: :lol:

The last trip we had 4 weeks of rain and the carpets remained spotless for the 8 weeks we were away

Also useful to trap sand and dust to be shaken away each morning

Aldra


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thank you ladies. Never thought of taking out existing carpet and using as a template - duuuh! Not sure if you can buy rubberbacked carpet on a roll - have seen some but too wide. Did start off with mats from Dunelm but they just moved all over the place. Have ordered rubber backed to use on laminate flooring for hotter climes and will see if they behave themselves when I put them on top of my carpet when travelling in colder climes. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We're another pair to use Dunelm Mill for our supplies. 

We lifted our fitted carpets and put them in the garage at home.

Instead, we use bathroom mats, latex backed, very non-slip and easy to pop in the washing-machine. :roll: :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If its rubber backed you can cut it without fraying I think so with the template you can choose the best way to position it

Remember also that you can choose the best places for the joints for ease of removal

Our mats do move but are easily pulled back into position and we have the original carpets under as Shadow would slip on the laminate floors

clumsy mutt that he is

But we fold the decorating sheet where he sleeps and put it away next day, always keep one folded in the entrance, its amazing how many times you can shake and fold it to present a clean side :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

